# Robbie's Boo Boo



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have some sad news to report. Robbie's Lhasa Apso, Boo Boo crossed over tge Rainbow Bridge yesterday. He was surrounded by love ever since he came to Robbie's home, and he will be missed.

I don't know when Robbie will be on the Forum next. I am sure she is trying to keep busy with the other dogs and her garden.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear the sad news.Hope the other pups keep Robbie's spirits up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OH, I'm so sorry to hear that, though I know he was elderly and had a lot of health issues.

We really miss Robbie around hear. Tell her to come back to us when she's feeling better!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So sad to hear this.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_RIP Boo Boo_


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to see this. I have also missed seeing Robbie on the forum. Rest in Peace, little Boo Boo.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

StarrLhasa said:


> I have some sad news to report. Robbie's Lhasa Apso, Boo Boo crossed over tge Rainbow Bridge yesterday. He was surrounded by love ever since he came to Robbie's home, and he will be missed.
> 
> I don't know when Robbie will be on the Forum next. I am sure she is trying to keep busy with the other dogs and her garden.


Sorry to hear the sad news. I know the pain as I lost my first Hav, Bailey, almost two years ago. It gets easier, but you never forget and to this day, I still shed an occasional tear when I think about him and the bond that we had. Feel better, Robbie. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Boo Boo's passing. Hugs to you Robbie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Robbie, I am so sorry for your loss. We all knew how loved boo boo was. Rest In Peace sweet one.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*So very sorry to hear this, sending hugs your way.*


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Robbie.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sad news. Sending positive thoughts and I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh Robbie I am so heartbroken over this news ... praying for you and your family as you struggle through this time of loss :grouphug:
sweet little Boo boo... rest in peace


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs Robbie, we miss you.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have passed along your messages to Robbie via her Facebook page and gave her this link for when she is ready to be here.

She posted a beautiful photo of Boo Boo. I don't think she would mind if I share it with her Havanese Forum family.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

